# Driver Power State Failure on Dell XPS 13



## vp3434 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, I have had about 5 crashes in the last month. Below are 2 of them from the whocrashed report. I tried googling this issue, but most of what I found is specific to a driver. My whocrashed report does not mention a specific driver. This is a Dell XPS 13 which I bought only about a month ago. Also, I should mention that in Device Manager, there is a yellow exclamation next to "Generic PnP monitor" and when I click properties, under device status it says: 

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

{Unable to Load Device Driver}
%hs device driver could not be loaded.
Error Status was 0x%x
"
I do not use an external monitor, so I'm guessing it's referring to my laptop screen. Not sure if this is relevant to the crashes or not.

Thanks in advance!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Information (local)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

computer name: WINDOWS-J19V9N3
windows version: Windows 8.1 , 6.2, build: 9200
windows dir: C:\windows
Hardware: XPS13 9333, Dell Inc., 0GFTRT
CPU: GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4500U CPU @ 1.80GHz Intel586, level: 6
4 logical processors, active mask: 15
RAM: 8490651648 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1929687040




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Tue 5/13/2014 1:50:02 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\051314-8015-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x153FA0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE00077C05400, 0xFFFFF8037ED52930, 0xFFFFE0007C1DE5D0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Tue 5/13/2014 1:50:02 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE00077C05400, 0xFFFFF8037ED52930, 0xFFFFE0007C1DE5D0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Mon 5/5/2014 3:12:00 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\050514-6890-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x153FA0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE001BC8A6060, 0xFFFFD000827C6930, 0xFFFFE001BCED0100)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. No offending third party drivers have been found. Connsider using WhoCrashed Professional which offers more detailed analysis using symbol resolution. Also configuring your system to produce a full memory dump may help you.


----------



## vp3434 (Mar 15, 2009)

Note, I restarted the computer after the previous post, and the exclamation point next to the "Generic PNP Monitor" in Device Manager is gone. The crash problem still exists though.


----------

